# Needles



## yowzer (Feb 16, 2007)

So, I was in a farm supply store today picking up some pet stuff, and saw a shelf with livestock IV supplies. Sadly, the largest needle was only a 16 gauge, and no longer than the ones for humans.

I was hoping for something under a 14, assuming I could get it without a prescription...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

GOD I HATE NEEDLES!!:wacko:


----------



## firecoins (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess that rules out acupuncture.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you got that right!  ^_^


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 16, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> GOD I HATE NEEDLES!!:wacko:







Just for you, Anna.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> Just for you, Anna.


Can't I have CHOCOLATE INSTEAD!!  I swear it works better than Valium, just ask Mediman who is flying the chopper!!   He is feeling REAL good!!^_^  ^_^


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh darn, Mediman just lost the chopper in a loose card game at the Star Wars convention!!!  Sigh......... I guess we will have to walk!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Now we owe Hedar another space ship!


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 17, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Can't I have CHOCOLATE INSTEAD!!  I swear it works better than Valium,




oh no it doesn't! I tried that last time I flew anywhere. 2lbs of chocolate later, I still ended up gobbling down a couple valiums.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 17, 2007)

That's right, you hate to fly!  Well I will tell you, the running joke at work is if I am having a bad day, a fresh glazed donut is just like a Ativan of a Valium for me!!   I sweqr I am such a cheap date!!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 22, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Well I will tell you, the running joke at work is if I am having a bad day, a fresh glazed donut is just like a Ativan of a Valium for me!!   I sweqr I am such a cheap date!!



Wanna do lunch with me sometime?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 22, 2007)

Sure! you drive and I'll buy!!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 22, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Sure! you drive and I'll buy!!



lol!  Be careful; I might be crazy enough to do it....  <<<Mad Scientist Laugh>>>


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 23, 2007)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> lol!  Be careful; I might be crazy enough to do it....  <<<Mad Scientist Laugh>>>



Well crazy mad scientist, you will have to come up with a recipe for fuel! have you seen the gas prices here in my neck of the woods!  very-very close to $ 3.00 a gallon! and that's the cheap stuff!!  :wacko:


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmmm a choice between a needle or chocolate?  I would definitely pick the needle.  I'm deathly allergic to chocolate.  Last bite of chocolate found me in the back of a rig (On the gurney, not my favorite place to be) going full code to the hospital with a very nervous co-worker hovering over me with an airway kit.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 24, 2007)

HOLY COW!!!!   DO not send a choclate easter bunny to Bossycow!  Good morning gal, did that happen when you were a kid too?:unsure:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: PAGING FFEMT SAM!!  Where is my cheap date for the day!^_^


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 25, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> HOLY COW!!!!   DO not send a choclate easter bunny to Bossycow!  Good morning gal, did that happen when you were a kid too?:unsure:



Is "Holy Cow" a promotion from "Bossy Cow"??

No, this was a late onset sensitivity.  I have reactive airway disease and this came on over a few years.  Used to be I'd just pull out the inhaler and have myself some chocolate if the craving struck.  Now the smell of it just smells a bit too much like death.   

My last bite of chocolate was two years ago.  My youngest son requested a particular chocolate cake for his birthday.  I was moving the leftover cake from a big plate to a smaller one and a crumb about the size of a nickel fell onto the counter.  I can be a bit of neat freak so I just picked it up and tossed it into my mouth without even thinking.  

Within a few minutes I was looking for the inhaler.  No relief after about 4 puffs of albuterol, then its the nebulizer with the solumedrol, still nothing, chest tightening, so I called my in-house paramedic/paramour and told him that I thought maybe I ought to go in and get checked out.  My o2 sat dropped to about 84 enroute and I got to watch my husband's face get a bit more serious by the mile.  We have a 30 mile transport to the nearest hospital so it was a really, really long ride.  

The only long term effects has been that when I imply that I might do something my husband doesn't care for, he usually smiles at me and says.. sure.. you do that.. but first.... let me go buy you a box of chocolates!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I think that is the most scariest thing in the world is not being able to breathe, and your poor husband, I can only image how he felt.  So any form or ingredient of chocolate will set you off?


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 26, 2007)

Apparently its something in the cocoa powder that does it.  White chocolate doesn't have the same effect but eating white chocolate is a bit like drinking decaf coffee, sugarfree pop or lite beer.. what's the point?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 26, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: PAGING FFEMT SAM!!  Where is my cheap date for the day!^_^



He's puking out his guts after a patient of his gave him a particuarally nasty bug on Saturday.  :angry:


----------



## Stevo (Feb 27, 2007)

> So, I was in a farm supply store today



did you see this there?







guess where poor people who can't afford health care shop...



~S~


----------

